# Has There Been Any Recalls From Nissan for Frame Rot?



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

I heard that there have been reparations made to Toyota truck owners for frames rusting. I'm just wondering if this has been done for Nissan. My 95 definately has a good amount of rot on the frame. The body is starting to go as well. Anybody know anything about this?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

maybe if you were an original owner but no...


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

15 years old? I'm assumin' they use some amount of road salt in the winter where you live? I would say that unless your truck received some kind of undercoating over the years...your truck is simply showing its age.

These trucks are known for the mechanicals outlasting the body / frame (especially in climates like ours). 

I have my '97 4WD undercoated every year with a cocktail of heated chainsaw bar oil and candle wax. Makes for quite a greasy mess under there...but it keeps the rusties at bay.


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

The Toyota deal is a warranty extension, not a recall. I've never heard of any similar extension for Nissan.


----------

